# Defcon 1...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Tactical payload's armed.

Launch sequence initiated...

Let the destruction begin!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

That ain't a bomb its an ICBM. Duck and Cover, or Kiss Your @## Goodbye.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

GEESH Run for cover. ALL H&LL is about to break loose. Flint


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Some dun gone and pissed Dozer off.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Some dun gone and pissed Dozer off.


And Dozer too! :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Dozer we have to send you to Iraq to end this war dude.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Those could hurt.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

duck and cover!
someone is going down...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a feeling a Devil Dog is getting smoked.....


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Either your monitor is really small or those boxes are very large.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeez, that is just an excessive use of force ya big bully...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats some really heavy armament Watch out COMMI'S


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg thats crazy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Either your monitor is really small or those boxes are very large.


It's a 22" monitor so you decide whats bigger... :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out fire in the hole!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Dozer i see my two cigar boxes on your monitor in the back ground cool.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

He brought out the big boxes I mean bombs!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Not cool, man.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Holy Crap those boxes are huge! Thats gonna leave a mark


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

geeeezzzzz dozer is pulling out the big guns--Get er dun bud---


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> It's a 22" monitor so you decide whats bigger... :biggrin:


HAHAHA... That's good stuff Mike. Let loose the Kracken!!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Dozer is Pissed at Somebody!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man O Man here he goes again..........Run for cover


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Those boxes can hold um well uhhh -Little Dozers


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

DOZER said:


> It's a 22" monitor so you decide whats bigger... :biggrin:


HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Dozer you are insane. :biggrin:


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Run just run for your lives


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Dozer means business - but what else is new! Light up the sky!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dozer have you lost your mind?? You gonna kill someone with that :lol:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

What the H(&# is that???? Are you crazy?:wazzapp::lol::brick:


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know...but whoever receives these may they have quick recovery because he is about to blow yall all up!!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

That pik freaked me out...at first I thought it was a ciger lifting off! Photoshop at its finest, but...nope..just an ass kick'n war head! Flack jacket and steel pot ain't gonna help!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm. dozer is dishing out more hurt!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

someones in troublllllllllle


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:errrr:

This instructional video will help protect you during this time of crisis.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

some people need to bend over and kiss their butt goodbye


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy crap!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be launching mine today "WARRIORS"


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Somebody got totaly wacked of the board!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

this guy is insane


----------

